
Should the U.S. Government Buy a Drug Company to Save Money? - SQL2219
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/03/17/520430944/should-the-u-s-government-buy-a-drug-company-to-save-money
======
trome
A purchase of Gilead's two cures for Hepatitis C would directly improve the
lives of 3 million Americans who live with it at a much lower cost than what
we'll pay for Interferon and liver transplants. As a bonus, most of these 3
million people voted for Donald Trump as president, coming from rural areas
where IV drug use is high.

Why hasn't The Donald gone and scored this easy political win? This is about
as easy as it gets, big cost savings, literally saving millions of lives, it'd
easily be like Nixon with the EPA, a memorable positive legacy that would last
for decades if not centuries afterward.

